

Employ Engineers, Not Librarians. Get Serious about Documentation - KeyBoardG
http://www.databoost.org/2013/07/24/employ-engineers-not-librarians/

======
KeyBoardG
I am really interested in good ways to influence change a fast paced companies
who can't seem to take a step back and look at the money actually wasted.

